
The world’s first self-replicating program for a dedicated gaming system - GotAnyMegadeth
http://www.kotaku.co.uk/2017/02/13/someone-created-a-pokemon-red-and-blue-virus-and-its-wild
======
GotAnyMegadeth
Sorry for changing from the original title "Someone Created a Pokémon Red and
Blue 'Virus', and it's Wild" but I thought that was misleading

